# Wading before and after heavy rains?



## Fascion (Jan 10, 2015)

As someone who is relatively new to the _"science"_ of fishing (i.e. wanting to understand what is happening out there, rather than continuing to mindlessly throw lures into the water) the recent weather here in Texas got me wondering... how exactly will heavy rains such as these effect both me as a wader, and the fish I am after?

I'd love to hear y'alls thoughts on the subject, e.g.
Where do you find fish most active before the storms, as well as immediately following them?
How long after the big storms before things return to "normal?"
Thoughts on what most causes these changes in behavior? Water salinity, clouding of the water, barometric pressure, etc...
Is your choice of lure type effected at all simply because of the storms?
Are there any extra precautions you take while wading after storms?


----------



## tomballplugger (Nov 14, 2014)

I have had success fishing right before or after a storm rolls through. I think it's a combination of factors (barometric pressure being high on the list). The bite seems aggressive pre-storm and lure presentation should reflect such. 
Precaution: lighting= get out of water immediately.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Pressure has always been a factor with increasing a bite. My thought is they feel a difference and want to feed as a defense mechanism. It could be cold, or other predators that trigger this.

As to where the bait is before or after, I see it just like normal conditions. Look for the basic signs, but as to a specific location, I don't know.

I have caught on topps before heavy rains but seldom after. That's just me...others may know something I don't(which ain't hard).

I think they (trout) tend to stay a little lower in the column after a rain and the salinity amounts to bay system and tidal movement.

The Trout Support DVDs are really good at the bait location thing and hit on other aspects but the real way to figure em out is to put a hook in the water....a lot.

I'll stay tuned cause there should be some good info to follow....


----------

